# Recoil road protruding



## DoctorV (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi!
After carrying, shooting and maintaining my K40 for years, I guess I finally made a disassembly mistake and flipped the recoil spring. At least I think so - after firing a first magazine today the recoil rod just popped out. It just dangles there, I can pull it out or push it back into the slide. It definitely isn't where it supposed to be. What makes matters really unsettling is that I cannot remove the slide. It simply doesn't move forward although it goes into the battery (yes, I pull the trigger trying to remove it). Short of sending it back to Kahr, what do I do? I hate to send it for repairs, it is my carry one.
Thank you in advance,
Val


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd call Kahr technical support to see if they can help, or take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## DoctorV (Nov 9, 2011)

I did call the technical support and send the gun for service. They are incredible - I don't think I ever experienced this level of customer support. I shipped my pistol on Friday, I get it back today - Thursday. Fixed and lubed, new recoil spring for no charge. Thank you, Kahr. Here is one happy customer. It is a second time I need to use the service (the first time was many years ago with me P40), and the second time I get outstanding support.


----------

